# nice one david



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2007)

I just got one of your books from the library Mr Charlesworth, and theres some good stuff in it. 
I think the krenov type doweling jig is bloody superb, I will use that next time I laminate up a chair seat as it will save a lot of time. I generally use a marking guage to scribe a line off of the face side's on either plank, then square across both planks together for the peg position's. Then use a brace and bit. But with this you can mark out with the jig and use it for drilling in the same process, less acumulated error. Nice one, just 2 nails as a temp fix. Should work a treat with a bahco type bit where theres a loy of surface area on the outside of the bit. (I'd be going into side grain on both board's) It could even be modified to do holes at compound angles eg a row of spindle socket's in a plank chair seat to do a matching set of identical chairs. 

PS a nice book, David. Can I ask how you did the roof of your workshops? was there any tie beam's in there originally? and how did you make the new roof? (nosy arent I :lol: )

Cheers Jonathan


----------



## David C (28 Jan 2007)

Jonathan,

Delighted you find the books useful.

JK type dowelling jig is VG as is the clever router modification by my friends Sawle & Vaughan.

The house and workshop were virtually totally ruined when I bought them in 1975. Too much work for me, so I used architect and a couple of local building firms. Fraid I can't tell you much about those roof trusses....

best wishes,
David Charlesworth


----------



## ajbell (28 Jan 2007)

Jonathan

Which book is that? I don't want to miss something!

Andy


----------



## Philly (28 Jan 2007)

Here, Andy!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## ajbell (28 Jan 2007)

Hi Philly

I have 3 of these books already (thanks for the autograph David!)
so I must have missed the dowel bit !

Better re-read them!

Andy

p.s. Are you going to the Ally Pally and do they serve Magners?


----------



## Philly (28 Jan 2007)

Andy
I'll be there Saturday. I believe there is a bar, if memory serves :lol: 
See you there?
Philly


----------



## ajbell (28 Jan 2007)

Philly

Hope to make it on Saturday - will PM you
or is there a Forum meeting?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2007)

David C":1ru916qa said:


> The house and workshop were virtually totally ruined when I bought them in 1975. Too much work for me, so I used architect and a couple of local building firms. Fraid I can't tell you much about those roof trusses....



I was just curious as to how they solved the problem of having no tying beams only the smaller collar ties. But then I thought, I expect those stone (granite??) wall's are several feet thick, which generally is enough weight to prevent the wall's spreading under roof loadings anyway. That truss arrangemet on a framed building would cause it to bulge without restraining tying beams. Am I right in thinking there was a first floor at one time? It looks a nice space though even from the little photos in the book, your architect did a good job.

PS I also have been using the ruler trick (it sounds like a Tommy Cooper type gag until you know what it really is!! :lol: ) from when I first heard it on this forum several months back, and I can tell you it has already improved my blade conditioning performance noticeably; and what a time saver as well. I havent got a 30x microscope at the mo, but rather a 10x loupe eye piece. Its very absorbing, that micro world of mini mechanic's and that, I just want to get a nice balance between acuracy and spontanaity as well.

Thanks for taking the time to write your books, great stuff
Cheers Jonathan


----------



## Philly (28 Jan 2007)

Andy
We normally meet up at 12-o-clock at the Chestnut Finishing Products stand.
You'll probably see me-I'll be the one pushing Waka around in his new wheelchair :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Jez (29 Jan 2007)

David do you know when your 5th DVD is going to be released ?


cheers,
Jez


----------



## David C (29 Jan 2007)

Hopefully before May 07.

David


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2007)

Mr Spanton,

You are hereby awarded the OBN :lol: 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## gcpt (29 Jan 2007)

David, your 5th dvd? What is the subject matter, please?

Thanks for the autographed books, they finally arrived in Calagry via my sister's house in London.

cheers,

Gordon


----------



## Jez (30 Jan 2007)

gcpt - the subject matter is Examination of Precision Chisel work


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

mr spanton":3sq2usx9 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write your books, great stuff



But isn't that how he makes his living? :roll:



mr spanton":3sq2usx9 said:


> I just got one of your books from the library Mr Charlesworth, and theres some good stuff in it.



I think that the idea is that you actually *buy* the books, thus enabling the esteemed Mr C to eat! :wink: 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## David C (30 Jan 2007)

Brad,

My main income comes from teaching private students, small groups, four on the longer courses and five on the short courses.

The writing and DVD making are an extra 'string', which relate closely to my long time teaching experience.

There is a wonderful organization called PLR who estimate library borrowings, which then generate a miniscule income for the author!

David


----------



## David C (30 Jan 2007)

It is unfortunate that writing technical articles which are then published as collections, is not a great earner.

The royalties on the "books" are derisory. I think the publishers make some money if the books sell in sufficient numbers, but they take the risk on the publishing costs.

The only way I can see of making an income from writing is to write best sellers, like Barbra Cartland! Not expecting this any time soon.....

David


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

Brad Naylor":1x1404jf said:


> mr spanton":1x1404jf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for taking the time to write your books, great stuff
> ...



Whats rattled your potty Brad :lol: :wink: ??
My comments were a sincere "thankyou" to Mr Charlesworth as his ideas have made me think about woodworking more thoroughly than I have before, I dont see any problem with that? I never really even heard of Mr Charlesworth until I joined this forum, and have been curious about his way of working and thought I'd borrow a library book of his on the off chance to just have a look. As a result of that I might just get a dvd. Libraries are great things as more than one person can study the same book, not everyone has the wherewithal to buy every title going. And even when you have folk who buy lotsa books, they often as not end up with a lot of unread pages gathering dust on their private shelfs and the publishing house did OK out of it too.
Cheers Mr S


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2007)

David C wrote:


> to write best sellers, like Barbra Cartland!


...is she any good at this woody stuff then David? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (30 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":2z241nch said:


> David C wrote:
> 
> 
> > to write best sellers, like Barbra Cartland!
> ...



Yes she could of, her very first two books were called *Jigsaw* (1925)
*Sawdust* (1926) I wonder if she was in to scrolling then?


----------



## Alf (30 Jan 2007)

First Chris Rea and now a familiarity with Barbara Cartland, yer lordship? I'm starting to worry about you... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (30 Jan 2007)

Alf":1fgu5q95 said:


> First Chris Rea and now a familiarity with Barbara Cartland, yer lordship? I'm starting to worry about you... :shock: :lol:



Never read anything in my life by the pink dragon :lol: it's all down to google :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Jan 2007)

I once saw Barbara Cartland in Bond Street getting out of her pink Rolls Royce and wearing an enormous pink dress - she looked a bit like a not very nice wedding cake :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2007)

Paul Chapman":2efqf68v said:


> I once saw Barbara Cartland in Bond Street getting out of her pink Rolls Royce and wearing an enormous pink dress - she looked a bit like a not very nice wedding cake :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



She's made a mint out of this woodworky stuff then :lol: .... hope for us all with Dom's proposition......Green turbo Benters for me, methinks  :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Jan 2007)

woodbloke":1jeiwmms said:


> ......Green turbo Benters for me, methinks  :lol:



Now that would be a gloat-and-a-half  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (30 Jan 2007)

I'm thinking of getting the "Lie-Nielsen" Bronze Bentley special edition........ :roll: :lol: 
Well, maybe not!
Philly :lol:


----------



## Alf (30 Jan 2007)

Can you get 8 foot boards in a Bentley...? :-k


----------



## Philly (30 Jan 2007)

Ohh..didn't think of that :lol: 
Do they do an estate version??
Philly :roll:


----------



## Jake (30 Jan 2007)

Roof-bars!


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (30 Jan 2007)

> The only way I can see of making an income from writing is to write best sellers, like Barbra Cartland! Not expecting this any time soon.....



"It was a dark and stormy night ... A bearded figure was silhouetted against the workshop door, a bloody knife clenched in his right hand ...." 

Over to you David ...

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## woodbloke (30 Jan 2007)

Alf":3f9c8gqu said:


> Can you get 8 foot boards in a Bentley...? :-k


Alf, you should of course realize that once one has reached the dizzy heights of ownership of a Brtish Racing Green Turbo Bentley, one would have one's man take care of the menial tasks of transporting such uncommon items as lumps of wood :lol: - Rob


----------



## bugbear (30 Jan 2007)

Alf":39gcc1wh said:


> Can you get 8 foot boards in a Bentley...? :-k



Yeah - get the convertible, and have the boards stick out of the roof

BugBear (running)


----------



## Alf (30 Jan 2007)

All right; can one's man get 8ft boards in a Bentley? :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Jan 2007)

Alf":fuib3ivq said:


> All right; can one's man get 8ft boards in a Bentley? :lol:



And while he's about it, one's man might as well do the woodworking as well, which will save a whole lot of hassle :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Paul Kierstead (30 Jan 2007)

Or at least the sharpening and sweeping.


----------



## David C (30 Jan 2007)

* ...an odd choice of weapon, the green handle indicated that it was a Barnsley clicker's knife fashioned in an unusual manner.

A single anglepoise bench light cast eerie shadows round the Tormek and the sharpening station. As our heroic detective peered through the upper glass pane of the stable door, she became aware of three twisted shapes lying on the floor. Her flashlight confirmed that these were the mutilated bodies of three students who had failed to return to their digs for supper. 

Oh dear, was it possible, had someone forgotten to lower the waterbath after use? .........*


----------



## AHoman (30 Jan 2007)

*...

and then a slight metallic glint caught her eye... what's this... a small clump of metallic particles, in the water tray... there is something in the center of it... we must get in there to investigate! *


edited to say: I guess that should read "centre" around here -- sorry about that!


----------



## DaveL (30 Jan 2007)

Alf":2f7lqem2 said:


> Can you get 8 foot boards in a Bentley...? :-k


Hum, thats my question, maybe I could charge royalties on it, but I don't think there is enough it for a Bentley.


----------



## Tierney (31 Jan 2007)

Back to the original topic - A thank you from me to David C, the books are great.

A big 'no thanks' to David C for my expensive and growing collection of LN's. I've been busy fettling my stanley planes to try and match the quality (fettling is worth the effort). I thought I would try and save some money by buying a stanley shoulder plane recently, but I've just been shaking my head every time I look at it.

I can also say a big 'no thanks' to Homebase for selling me an own brand belt sander which exploded after sanding about 5 square metres of flooring, which makes me think that only DeWalt/Metabo/Makita etc. will do.

Back to one of the spin-off topics - I once got an 8 * 4 sheet in a convertible Audi TT. I cut it in half lengthways and put an 8*2 bit behind each driver seat and drove very slowly. I don't have to worry about these things any more as a baby prompted me to sell my lovely car and buy a nice sensible people carrier!

David
p.s. I justify buying Lie Nielsen tools as they will be 'Heirlooms' as it says on the back, it's worryingly the same argument that my wife uses for buying jewelry


----------



## bugbear (31 Jan 2007)

Tierney":8l8rovc9 said:


> p.s. I justify buying Lie Nielsen tools as they will be 'Heirlooms' as it says on the back, it's worryingly the same argument that my wife uses for buying jewelry



That's an argument you can win; the resale percentage of LN tools is around the 80% mark (which is remarkable).

The resale percentage for jewelry is (ahem) dramatically lower.

"Investment Grade Jewellery" is a lie, I'm afraid.

BugBear


----------



## PaulO (31 Jan 2007)

Tierney":1o9yj9ma said:


> Back to the original topic - A thank you from me to David C, the books are great.



I agree, I keep copies of all three books in my loo.

That's not meant as a veiled insult, it's just the place I get to do most of my reading. Hope I haven't put anyone off their dinner :lol: 

(Victor Kiam mode) I liked the books so much, I'm going on the course.


----------



## Losos (4 Feb 2007)

PaulO

This thread has gone totally dead since your post above  I wonder if it was something you said :lol: Just for the record my SWMBO does the same but I've never really felt comfortable reading there..........ooops now the mods will delete this thread alltogether.

Sorry Jonathon, you started a perfectly respectable and serious thread and look what all these retrobates have done with it :wink: I'd complain if I were you :lol:


----------



## Nick W (5 Feb 2007)

Hey, love the new word - retrobates.   Is that what you make with one of those wooden edge planey things? Or is it a particularly recalcitrant type of neanderthal woodworker?


----------



## Philly (5 Feb 2007)

Yeah Nick, I'm sure I have an old retrobate plane in the workshop... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (5 Feb 2007)

Philly":8uxzonwx said:


> Yeah Nick, I'm sure I have an old retrobate plane in the workshop... :lol:
> Philly


...doubt it  ...possibly one tho', the 'house/bottom of the door trimming' No4, same as I have - Rob


----------



## mahking51 (6 Feb 2007)

Derek Cohen wrote:


> "It was a dark and stormy night ... A bearded figure was silhouetted against the workshop door, a bloody knife clenched in his right hand ...."


......"That'll teach the little sod to drop my Norris shoulder plane" said our
Dumbledore of Devon, wiping the dripping gore from his perfectly honed marking knife..........

Go on, David, you know you can do it! :lol: 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## Steve Maskery (6 Feb 2007)

This is like the Christmas Panto all over again!

(Oh no it isn't, oh yes.....)


----------



## mahking51 (6 Feb 2007)

Oops!   
That'll teach me to read the prevous pages on a thread before jumping in!
Martin


----------

